# Childwall Brook - Liverpool November 2015



## Rael74 (Nov 15, 2015)

First posting here, for my first foray into 'hidden territory'. I can see that I have much to learn from Kevsy21 and Georgie. These images are of Childwall Brook, one of the many ancient water tributaries of Liverpool, lost to the 1960 architectural vandals. 

My adventure started on the Liverpool Loop line (near King George Memorial Field) where the brook is first exposed. It next appears in Court Hey Park (4 culverts begin this section). It became something of a torrent near to the Territorial Army Headquarters in Belle Vale (see waterfall image) before disappearing underground.

My trail ends where Childwall Brook presumably meets Netherley Brook at Naylors Bridge, another sadly neglected relic. 



Childwall Brook.


Court Hey Park 










Relic of Naylors Bridge in Netherley, Liverpool.


----------



## krela (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you for posting but your photos don't work. You need to cut and paste the IMG code from the "share this image" section on photobucket for each photo.


----------



## Rael74 (Nov 15, 2015)

I've just sorted the image links out and now the actual posting has dissapeared.

Any ideas?


----------



## krela (Nov 15, 2015)

Sorted, looks good now, thanks.


----------



## smiler (Nov 24, 2015)

Following a stream isn't such a bad idea, I done it a few times and found some interesting places, mind you, how many derelict cottages, smallholdings or tin streaming works you'll find in your part of the world I hesitate to guess, but if you follow the water you will find something, I liked your pics, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Dec 8, 2015)

Great photos Rael74! I'd never think to do something like this, but it seems like fun  I'd probably put a rubber duck in and see if it comes out anywhere lol


----------



## georgie (Jan 1, 2016)

good work glad we could be of service to you


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 6, 2016)

Keep it up, plenty of places local to check out.
Ill have to get back out and get some stuff done.


----------

